# Abs? Or Not?



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

i have a 93 240sx....im looking to order some aftermarket rotors. all the manufacturers that have them have two different options for my car....abs or non-abs. how do i know FOR SURE if my car has abs?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

As simple as looking at your instrument cluster and looking for the ABS light. Or slam on your brakes and see if they pullsate .


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

look at the plate that lists your vin #. mine says the vin and abs. my plate is on the dash right where it meets the windshield on the rar left...best way i can describe it.


----------

